# Récupération des mails stockés sur le Mac



## Alain55 (7 Décembre 2014)

TIME-CAPSULE et TIME-MACHINE INUTILES ?

Bonjour, 
Les mails importants, je les stockais *sur le Mac* par le biais des règles de Mail, ou manuellement.
Ainsi en va-t'il pour tous les mails qui concernent _mes achats mes numéros de séries_ etc&#8230;

Du moins c'est ce que je croyais car suite à une restauration Time Machine et une _pseudo récupération manuelle_ des Mails avec l'aide d'un Apple Advisor lvl2, lesdits Mails importants ont *disparu*.
En fait une partie seulement des mails "sur mon mac" est revenue. 
Ils étaient hiérarchisés dans Mail dans une arborescence du style:

*(forums)*


 mail 1
 mail 2
 mail 3


*(MacG)*
 mail 1

 mail 2
 
*(Macbidouille)*
 &#8230;
 
Or je m&#8217;aperçois que je n'ai retrouvé quasiment que 1 mail sur 10. et un dossier sur 10, enfin c'est de l'ordre)

Alors que dois-je en conclure d'après vous ?

- impossible de récupérer mes mails ( même à l'aide des sauvegardes Time Machine ) ( Utilité d'une Time-Capsule dans ce cas ?)
- L'Apple Advisor s'est planté ? 
- Si si c'est possible mais d'une autre manière&#8230; si vous avez des idées 

À votre bon c&#339;ur et vos connaissances&#8230; Moi je sèche et je suis terriblement ennuyé par la perte de tous mes mails importants.


----------



## Alain55 (8 Décembre 2014)

Comme il n'y a pas eu foule pour répondre à cette question _existentielle_, je me réponds à moi-même. La procédure a du être longtemps rabachée ici, ce doit être archi connu pour n'avoir eu aucun témoignage.
Alors c'est simple
*-1-* Lancer Mail
*-2-* Entrer dans time machine ( par le menu)
*-3-* remontez dans vos sauvegardes Time Machine (aujourd'hui, hier, avant-hier)  jusqu'à voir apparaître ce que vous voulez restaurer ( fenêtre de mail toujours à l'écran, mais dans time machine )
(Dans mon cas mes sous boîtes de classement des mails, MacG et Macbidouille dans mon exemple)
*-4-* sélectionnez ce que vous voulez récupérer de la sauvegarde et cliquez restaurer
Boum c'est fait. 
Apparaît une nouvelle boîte "Time Machine") 
Juste à replacer au bon endroit dans ma hiérarchie de dossiers.
*-5-* Recommencer à l'étape 3 si autres dossiers/mails à récupérer.
Conclusion: 
Pour chaque sous-dossiers de stockage de vos mails, restaurer avec Time machine manuellement à l'intérieur même du logiciel Mail.app ! 
3 ans que j'ai une Timecapsule et Time Machine activé sans savoir comment on l'utilise. Merci Apple @ Cork 
Ils ont eu une patience infinie aujourd'hui. Je revis


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2014)

ben t'as eu du bol
plusieurs ont eu des résultats mitigés avec les restaurations  de Mail via l'interface de la machine à remonter le temps TM

chez certains ca ramène... mal voire  rien

note detail
il est parfois necessaire de fermer relancer Mail pour voir apparaitre dans la colonne laterale Mail  les fameuses BAL Mail (ou sous BAL) regroupant les restaurations TM dans Mail


----------



## PDD (8 Décembre 2014)

Cette procédure (déjà expliquée sur ce forum) je l'ai utilisée quand je suis passé de mon core 2 duo (SL) à mon rétina 15" mid 2012 (ML) et elle avait parfaitement fonctionné aussi. Ce qui semble curieux c'est de voir apparaitre les anciennes BAL sous le nom TM et pas fusionnées avec les nouvelles BAL "officielles" de mail.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Cette procédure (déjà expliquée sur ce forum) je l'ai utilisée quand je suis passé de mon core 2 duo (SL) à mon rétina 15" mid 2012 (ML) et elle avait parfaitement fonctionné aussi. Ce qui semble curieux c'est de voir apparaitre les anciennes BAL sous le nom TM et pas fusionnées avec les nouvelles BAL "officielles" de mail.


je dirai  que c'est plutot un plus, on voit  si la restauration a foiré ou pas

on note aussi que ce sont des BAL situées dans la partie " sur mon mac" 
( un peu comme les...importations )


----------



## rbart (8 Décembre 2014)

Un conseil pour éviter ces prises de tête avec les mails dans des dossiers locaux: utiliser IMAP et stocker dans des dossiers en ligne ...


----------



## PDD (8 Décembre 2014)

Moi je travaille en pop (sauf avec mon Ipad qui est en imap pour ne pas y stocker 10000 messages) car mon serveur universitaire ne garde les mails qu'un temps limité... Jamais le moindre problème mais je suis resté sous ML bien sur...


----------



## Alain55 (16 Décembre 2014)

J'utilise imap pour mes différents comptes d'e-mails. Le logiciel Mail semble fou... des mails sont considérés comme Indésirables sans raisons objectives. ( L'Option filtrer le courrier indésirable étant désactivée ! ) et utiliser les webmails en ligne n'est pas possible ( 2 comptes sur 3 ) neuf, sfr, et même free. Quant à Orange, le certificat a expiré le 12 décembre. Bref Grosse pagaille.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2014)

Alain55 a dit:


> J'utilise imap pour mes différents comptes d'e-mails. Le logiciel Mail semble fou... des mails sont considérés comme Indésirables sans raisons objectives


clean install ou migration?
t'as fait les usuels? 
 ( c'est en boucle dans les sujets Mail, test autres sessions neuves ,  nettoyage , reindexation etc)



> et utiliser les webmails en ligne n'est pas possible ( 2 comptes sur 3


là c'est très bizarre car ne depend pas du tout de Mail mais de tes navigateurs et ou reseaux

idem
tester session neuve


----------



## Alain55 (16 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> clean install ou migration?
> t'as fait les usuels?
> ( c'est en boucle dans les sujets Mail, test autres sessions neuves ,  nettoyage , reindexation etc)


- Peut s'apparenter à une migration ( en fait récupération de TimeMachine ) 
- Je vais m'y coller. Mais j'enrage car tout ce désordre ne survient que suite à des manips hasardeuses et contradictoires des Apple Advisors successifs de ce derniers mois.


pascalformac a dit:


> Webmail en ligne; là c'est très bizarre car ne depend pas du tout de Mail mais de tes navigateurs et ou reseaux
> idem
> tester session neuve


Exact mais
Certificat Orange HS donc problème (En fait sosh.fr mobile)
Pour Free, c'est pas intuitif je ne sais pas si je suis déjà passé à leur "nouveau" Webmail qu'ils appellent zimbra.free.fr
Pour Neuf mon ancien F.A.I: pas clair, y'a eu des changements avec SFR et deux comptes mails [moi@sfr.fr moi@neuf.fr] qui sont encore actifs ( au moins pour les SPAM ) 5 plantages successifs à l'identification donc accès refusé définitivement par Cookie ou absence de cookie dans navigateur.
Merci pour ta participation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------

Je progresse dans ma résolution de problème. 
Comme j'ai un Macbook Pro sous la main qui fonctionne sous Yosemite, je crois comprendre que même si je ne l'utilise que rarement ( Devait être un Cadeau à ma fille ) c'est peut être lui qui a mis le boxon dans mes comptes imap car l'appli Mail n'y est pas paramétrée de la même façon. Particulièrement la gestion des indésirables. 
Sur l'iMac j'utilisais depuis longtemps le logiciel de Mickael TSAI: spamsieve ( Je suis l'auteur de la traduction de la notice en ligne et pourtant j'ai toujours du mal à le paramétrer correctement à chaque mise à jour sur l'iMac ) 
à suivre&#8230;
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2014)

plusieurs choses
pourtant répétées dans plein de sujets Mail
(y compris yosemite)
 les migrations avec sauts d'OS sont propices à couacs de ré encodage d'anciens réglages
(particulierement Mail , calendrier , contact)

tu as de l'imap
tu verras vite la difference en les testant sur une session 100% neuve
(en imap ca ne change rien à ta gestion)

*FREE
y a un bug avec free imap et mail yosemite
plusieurs sujets presentent des contournements -via réglages particuliers de mail pour ce compte


----------

